# Where to buy Gold dust ?



## pirroruco (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello everybody and thanks for the great Forum. I have an artistic company and jewellery in Tirana, Albania. Recently I started to deal with the refining of gold. I need to buy a quantity of gold dust and I contacted several dealers in Africa. Does any of you have an experience in buying gold dust from African countries ? I need to find a serious company to buy gold dust. If any of you have bough gold dust in Africa before and has remained satisfied I'd be very grateful if you could suggest to me the company from which purchased the gold. i am sorry for my English , it is not perfect.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 12, 2011)

Well your post asking for gold dust from Africa should get you plenty of offers :roll: 
My advice is don't even try unless you want to wave goodbye to your money, unless you have solid well known reliable contacts your setting yourself up for a very big scam.
There is plenty of gold in Africa, but and it's a big but, why would respected dealers want to swap from the big refineries to you? They rarely pay upfront and take few risks only settling after assaying and paying by cheque or bank transfer and usually only with accredited agents or companies to avoid conflicts with national governments and from becoming involved with illegal trading
My advice is to stick to your own country and buy karat scrap to refine, contact gold buyers, jewellers and anyone else who could have access to gold scrap your margins might be smaller but then so is your potential loss.


----------



## pirroruco (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the problem, that i don't have a solid well known reliable contacts there. For this i am looking for official companies in Africa, companies with which to sing a contract and to have monthly shipments. And i need gold dust in large quantity, i can't find such a big quantity of gold in Albania.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 12, 2011)

Nickvc´s advice is pretty wise....besides,you can make your own gold dust following some processes that are posted in this wonderful Forum,write "gold dust" in the search box.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 12, 2011)

Most any reputable company that sells genuine gold leaf also sells gold powder in various karats. It is expensive, though. Most I've seen runs about $130-$150 per gram. 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=gold+leaf+powder&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3MOZA_enUS408US409&ie=UTF-8&aq=1h&oq=

Some of the reducing agents will produce a fine brilliant gold powder from gold chloride solutions. I'm thinking maybe oxalic acid or hydroquinone.


----------



## greatgems (Oct 12, 2011)

unless your buying 50-100 kilos a month of gold dust or dore i would advise you run from buying gold this way i have brokered gold and baught gold dust and dore for years. Way to many scammers i promise you send any money in advance of seeing the gold testing the gold and taking ownership you will loose everything.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 16, 2011)

pirroruco said:


> This is the problem, that i don't have a solid well known reliable contacts there. For this i am looking for official companies in Africa, companies with which to sing a contract and to have monthly shipments. And i need gold dust in large quantity, i can't find such a big quantity of gold in Albania.



I don't deal in quantity but I expect legitimate "Official" companies in Africa need not sell at large discounts. 

I don't think a legitimate concern that has gold ore dust in quantity would leave it as dust would they? And why?

Melting it into a Dore bar so it could be sampled, transported, and guarded would be a first step to legitimacy, safer for them and their buyer. Dust is easier to lose, steal or be altered.

If you aren't in the loop already you are a target for all the scams. "Gold dust from Africa" and "big discounts" is the scam.

Certainly there must be safer venues for a quantity buyer. One "scam buy" could destroy any of the apparent potential savings.


----------

